# Pre-Frogday SCADS (so Cal) meeting?



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The local dart community seems to be gaining strength, and I thought it might be a good idea to plan another local meet & greet sometime before Frogday in May. I'd be open to hosting again, and I think Brian (MELLOWROO421) had mentioned some interest in having the group over. I'd be cool with either.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Dane, 
Your place is more centeral for us Southern San Diegans...... But if Brian wants to host I wouldn't mind doing the drive up to his place. Either way, Looking forward to another great meet!!!

-Mike-


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Will definitely be attending. May have some Orange Bastis and Orange Lamasi available by then.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I vote for Saturday afternoon or evening. 

Be nice to see everyone again.

ERic


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I wouldnt mind either location, but if I had to choose it would be Brians just because I wanna se his new pad and frog room. Saturday evening would be best for me, or even Sunday. I might even have some Tarapoto and Leuc froglets available. I look forward to seeing everyone again.


Sam


----------



## kheckeroth (Dec 28, 2008)

Should be fun =)


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im cool with whatever, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

If people don't mind the drive from San Diego and LA areas, I wouldn't mind hosting here. Let me get with the better half and see what works for our schedule and I'll post back as soon as I have a good idea. I like Eric's idea of a Sat. afternoon or evening.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, so how does Sat, Feb. 27th at 5:00 sound to everyone? We can do earlier or later depending on everyone's schedules. Just let me know. Feel free to send me a PM for address, phone number and driving instructions.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I like Saturday afternoon or evening as well. Are Brian and Dane going to arm wrestle to see who hosts?


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

TAGGING ALONG ON THIS POST

keep me in the loop and I'll see if I can make it out to meet some of you.

Chris


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

would love to make it but my sched is jacked up right now

def let me know next time


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

phender said:


> I like Saturday afternoon or evening as well. Are Brian and Dane going to arm wrestle to see who hosts?


I'd rather let Brian have the honors, as I have yet to see his collection. That time & date works fine for me.


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

I would love to go but I am volunteering in Ontario that weekend. Please let me know next time!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dane said:


> I'd rather let Brian have the honors, as I have yet to see his collection. That time & date works fine for me.


Looks like I may have some tank cleaning to do! 

Everyone interested is welcome! The more the merrier! 
Everyone please PM me for an address so you can get a feel for your drive and we can get an idea of who all plans on coming. Also, PM other people you may know in the area who may want to join us in case they don't see the thread. Looks like we got ourselves a party!


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Thank you for inviting but I'm not sure yet if I would be able to make it. Thanks again.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds good to me! 

-Mike-



MELLOWROO421 said:


> OK, so how does Sat, Feb. 27th at 5:00 sound to everyone? We can do earlier or later depending on everyone's schedules. Just let me know. Feel free to send me a PM for address, phone number and driving instructions.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

What kind of beer should I bring?


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

would be awesome..might stop by to learn some stuff..depending on your location..especially would love to see other people tank set-up..


milez


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hahah Jeff No Beer just .... ! I will be there but may be a little after 5. Gotta work on Sat and im off at 5. Its about an hour our so away from my house. Cya all around 6 or 7.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet, looking forward to it.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I would like to attend the meeting but it is tad far for me because I live in chula vista. But i was wondering if there are any local breeders near me that are selling D. azureus or bumblebee darts froglets or pairs. I just started a vivarium and am very interested in starting to breed frogs. If you want to trade I have baby crested geckos. Also if there is a meeting closer to San Diego I am more than willing to attend just send me a message. Wish i could attend so I can learn more.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm getting excited already. 

Here is what I have I can bring:

2 leuc froglets, will be 1 month out of the water by meeting time, very good color.
32 oz fruit fly cups with fabric mesh lids. $.60 each. (That is just about break even price for me)

I also have some now rooted plant cuttings that I got from Antone. I will look through them and decide which ones I don't mind parting with and post them soon.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe I can make it. That is the week-end before my hubby and I go to Kauai, Hawaii. Just had his 50th birthday surprise party last night and he found out where we were going. Looking forward to seeing FROGS!!! Colleen


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

i'll be attending the meeting.. just wondering anyone got any easy type of froglet for sale.. and also i could use a FF culture..mines been infested with white mite..and its expensive to buy fruit flies from petco every 3 days..thanks

milez


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Milez803, I will have leucs, imitators and azureus and I'm pretty sure there are plenty of people with other frogletts available too. I will also have extra fly cultures ready. Look forward to seeing you there!

JJhuang, there are quite a few people coming from your area. It's really not that far considering the investment you are about to commit to for the life of your frog. Hell, I know people who drive further than that in a night just to go out drinking or to a club! It's worth the drive, trust me but if that's not an option you can always try pm'ing people from your area who are coming and seeing if there is an extra seat available in their car.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I have a few Orange Lamasi froglets I can bring if anyone is interested.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

oh yeah..also looking for any 10 gallon or 2o conversion kit....dont like to deal with shipping..(very bad expierence) pm me if you have some extra for sale..


milez


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Dane from Jungle Box Online - Frogs, Vivarium Supplies, Feeders and Tropical Plants has conversion kits


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

PM Dane (the original poster) for convertion kits. He will bring some up for you. Check his website for prices.

edit: Eric beat me to it.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks guys..i'll hit up dane


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Ive changed my mind and I am 90% sure I can go. Would anyone be interested in crested gecko babys for their darts? Just curious if so I have like 7 available now with pictures that I can bring. Saves me money =D
I ordered alot of moss from Black jungle so if they ever decide to send it to me I might have some moss to sell and some other plants.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I am in need of a female cobalt. Also looking for adult Azureus, pairs or males. Can buy outright or have possible trades - proven patricia pair and a sexed pair of powder blue.

I will also have some tropical moss available as well as tropical springtails.

Jason


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've had a few pm's regarding what I would be bringing so:

I WILL bring:
a few bags of cleaned leaf litter
a small selection of tropicals/broms


I CAN bring (on request):
5 alanis froglets, 4-6 weeks old $40 ea.
2 black saul yellowbacks ~ 5 weeks old $50 ea.
1 planted 20 gal high viv (same one that was in the classifieds a few weeks ago) ~ $100
vert kits/viv tops (I need at least one week lead time before the meet for these)
any other misc. stuff from the website


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome im in need of some plants and Leafs.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

jeffdart said:


> I have a few Orange Lamasi froglets I can bring if anyone is interested.



Orange Lamasi are spoken for!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

What else is everyone bringing?


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

I live by the los angeles area, by the 10 and 605... if anyone want to carpool there, Pm me. i don't mind driving ..


Milez


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I am looking for a small group of "Iquitos" vents. Maybe a pair or trio of SI tricolors.

I have a few rooted plant cuttings I would be willing to part with. I am thinking about $3 each, unless I owe you something or you happen to be hosting the party. 

Some pics:

Peperomia roundifolia - you would get about half of this.









Peperomia prostrata - about half of this









Peperomia puteolata









Peperomia capitata - I have several small starts of this









Hoya olantha









Codonanthe venosa









Hoya curtsii









Columnea mira









Begonia prismatocarpa - I have a couple starts of this
What you get








What it will grow into:









Begonia "Dew Drop"
What you get:








What it will grow into:









Riccia - silver dollar size piece $1


----------



## Famousgreen (Dec 15, 2009)

I own a large retail nursery in Santa clarita and we deal a lot with indoor plants. Over the last few years I have experimented with a ton of different plants in my vivs and have found some very unique ones that thrive in vivarium growing conditions. I will be bringing a few flats of mixed 2" and 4" plants that are very unique and have become my favorites for my vivs. So if anyone is looking for a specific plant type let me know and I will see if I can get it for you in time for the meeting.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't have much to bring up to the meet.......... but I have quite a few yellowbacks around 1-2 months also have two campana auratus I thought was male/female but now guessing 2 males. If you are interested Please PM me, I'm not planning on bringing any up unless requested.

I have a ton of black "contact paper", to cover unwanted false bottoms or any other glass part you don't want to be visable, I will be selling for $1 a foot. doesn't leave residue and is removable!!!

Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Ill be looking for plants,(Broms for sure) Driftwood, Cork bark, Petri dishes, im looking for some froglets and at least 1 proven pair(havent really decided which species I want). I have 1 empty viv and one im currently building so I would like frogs in those.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Bring all the plants you can guys! I'm always looking for new stuff.

Mike, I want some of that contact paper and maybe a few of your stickers too. (I think Jason still has them and is planning on bringing them). I need to cover the false bottom on a 90g tank that is almost finished. 

Sounds like there is gonna be a pretty good turn out. A good mix of new and experienced froggers. I'm getting excited!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me Brian!!! I forgot about my stickers...........

Well, add the stickers to my list of things I'm bringing up!

-Mike-


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I figured you forgot! I was gonna hand them out at the front door as welcome gifts and see how long it took you to catch on! LOL "WTF????!!! Are those my stickers????!!!!" LOL I could see it now...






Mikembo said:


> Thanks for reminding me Brian!!! I forgot about my stickers...........
> 
> Well, add the stickers to my list of things I'm bringing up!
> 
> -Mike-


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anybody have any orange galacts or vitattus to bring? PM me if you do.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

where is the meeting going to be held?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Brian's (MELLOWROO421) place, he lives in Beaumont. E-mail him for directions.

-Mike-



Dizzle21 said:


> where is the meeting going to be held?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

So how many so people are for sure going like 10-20 people? How many people have gone in the past?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh by the way is anyone going to bringing Melanogaster "wingless" fruit fly cultures. I ordered 2 "Wingless" Cultures from Josh and they began flying all over my house so parents are getting kind of pissy about it. ( might of been a mixup i have no idea but ive emailed him) I began culturing the flying one so that I at least have food for my frogs but i would like to start a wingless so that I dont have to deal with them flying everywhere.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'll be looking for some frogs nice and cheap,some mosses and plants.
does any body has a few cutting of vanilla orchid.please let me know thanks.cesar m.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll definitely be interested in plant cuttings so everybody bring what you got! A week and a half away! Can't wait, looks like it's gonna be a pretty good turnout from the PM's I've received. 
Anybody who hasn't got the address yet, shoot me a PM or an email. (Email address is my user name @ yahoo . com. Looking forward to it!

See ya'll on the 27th


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm looking to buy some bromeliads for a good price. Just wodnering if anyone might bring some.


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

We wouldn't mind coming to the meeting if you all would have us. Jeff and I like meeting you folk and could bring some terrariums if people are interested.

What weekend is this looking to be for?

-jason.p


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know Jason, are you gonna behave?!  
Of coarse you guys are welcome! It's next weekend (a week from this Sat.) on the 27th. I'll shoot you a PM with the address...

Brian





Protean said:


> We wouldn't mind coming to the meeting if you all would have us. Jeff and I like meeting you folk and could bring some terrariums if people are interested.
> 
> What weekend is this looking to be for?
> 
> -jason.p


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

behave... me? I will play nice. 


I'll bring 10 cages or so for people to take a look at. 

2 - 22.5 x 17 x 18's 
3 - 15 x 17 x 18's
4 - 11.25 x 17 x 18's. 

Should be fun...


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you have a price for these..........? Thanks,

-Mike-



Protean said:


> behave... me? I will play nice.
> 
> 
> I'll bring 10 cages or so for people to take a look at.
> ...


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

Mikembo,

2 - 22.5 x 17 x 18 - $105.00 each
3 - 15 x 17 x 18 - $80.00 each
4 - 11.25 x 17 x 18 - $60.00 each

-jason.p


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

After 7 month .. my 4 Dendrobates auratus ..been very active.. after coming home from school today..i notice 3 of them are missing..and then i found one on my living dry up..heading toward the restroom.. so sad..my first set of frogs.. too.. still have one...so i guess i'll be looking for some frogs at the meeting....maybe some Dendrobates leucomelas if someone has them.. another sad day!

Milez


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

another quick question..would it be wise to attempt to find the other 2 dead frogs..because with all the stuff in the living room..i have no idea where they are at..


Milez


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Id say never give up because they could still be alive. Mellow has luces you can pm him and I think a few other members have some available. Yea I have 3 luces that i got about 2 weeks ago and after settling in the tank they are very active and arnt too scared of me when i look in or feed. How did they get out by the way?


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

i really don't know..i have a little vent area that like the size of a dime..i duno if they got out thru there..i'm still searching..but i have a feeling they are dead..like the one i found all dry up...

milez


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

If your house is cold id say look near the refrig. Yea your going to have to fix that hole so that if you get luces they dont escape also.


----------



## hectik (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking for some broms and orchids at the meeting.

Lol, I say us So Cal-ers should just have monthly meetings. Jk.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

anybody looking for two big blue azureus.i think they are females i have not hear any calling at all.for sale or trade.please let me know thanks.cesar m.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Im going to need a culture of spring tails. Im going to be buying alot of stuff  i need to bring a wadd of cash.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

How much you looking for for one female?


mora said:


> anybody looking for two big blue azureus.i think they are females i have not hear any calling at all.for sale or trade.please let me know thanks.cesar m.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

JJhuang said:


> Im going to need a culture of spring tails. Im going to be buying alot of stuff  i need to bring a wadd of cash.



I can bring some tropical springtail starter cultures. They will be 4 bucks each. Use them to start a larger culture that will last a long time.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright that would be awesome. Usually how many are in one starter culture because i got 3 vivs and am going to have to throw some in.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

jeffdart said:


> I can bring some tropical springtail starter cultures. They will be 4 bucks each. Use them to start a larger culture that will last a long time.


 
I didn't realize Jason was already bringing some tropical springs so I will not be bringing any.


----------



## hectik (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh almost forgot, anyone going to be bringing some FF cultures?


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I believe Brian(Mellowroo421) will have some cultures on hand.. he's hosting the meet.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone want to buy some drift wood. I found a local person who might be selling me a few small to large drift woods. He only wants to sell them together so ill have a few extra


----------



## hectik (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm interested in some, sent you a PM.

Also, does anyone have the REPASHY supplements?


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i dont know what is the price but.$35 i think is a good price.or if you have something to trade let me know thanks.cesar m.


Redhead87xc said:


> How much you looking for for one female?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

anyone have any Peperomia angulata they can sell me?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

mora said:


> i dont know what is the price but.$35 i think is a good price.or if you have something to trade let me know thanks.cesar m.


I don't have anything to trade, but $35 seems good. Not for sure though. But if you could bring them so I could see them that would be great. I already have two azureus that are only 6 months old and not sure what sex they are.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have some proven adult calling make luecs that I will be bringing for trade to SCADS meeting. I also have a huge amount of wood with growing moss on it and tons of hydroton that I can bag out. If anyone is interested let me know. I don't want to haul all this stuff to the meeting and no one wants it.

Thanks!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Are they banded or regular luces?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

If you are interested in banded I have tads in the water that will be ready by the end of July. I also have two extra probable females available.
Remember it can take nominant leucs several months to develop spots, even on occasion banded can develop spots. So if you are unsure as to which type you have I would not mix.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

They are spotted.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright ill hold off for awhile to ensure they are truly banded. 



evolvstll said:


> If you are interested in banded I have tads in the water that will be ready by the end of July. I also have two extra probable females available.
> Remember it can take nominant leucs several months to develop spots, even on occasion banded can develop spots. So if you are unsure as to which type you have I would not mix.


----------



## Famousgreen (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey. Does anyone have any super blue auratus for sale? Juvie or adult doesn't matter to me. Or does anyone know where I can find some for sale? I'm having a harder time finding super blues then I had finding some of my rarer pumilios. Let me know. Look forward to meeting everyone this weekend. 

Thanks,
James


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Black Jungle has them listed as available on their website.
Good luck! 




Famousgreen said:


> Hey. Does anyone have any super blue auratus for sale? Juvie or adult doesn't matter to me. Or does anyone know where I can find some for sale? I'm having a harder time finding super blues then I had finding some of my rarer pumilios. Let me know. Look forward to meeting everyone this weekend.
> 
> Thanks,
> James


----------



## tnewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey all! I am pretty new to dendroboard, but I have been keeping dendros for a while. I was just wondering what sort of meetings take place near Los Angeles, or in socal.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I havent been to one yet but the members have been telling me its a at a persons house, this time its Mellow's house and they just get together and talk about frogs, showoff their cages, trade/buy frogs and supplies.


----------



## hectik (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone need a carpool buddy and $15 for gas? I don't have a ride. lol


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has any jungle pods that they could bring and sell? They have them on Black Jungle but it would be nice if I could get them this Saturday from someone.


----------



## hectik (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually forget my last post. 

I would have edited it to put my message but I didn't know how.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

tnewman said:


> Hey all! I am pretty new to dendroboard, but I have been keeping dendros for a while. I was just wondering what sort of meetings take place near Los Angeles, or in socal.


Since I've been a member, we've had meetings in San Diego and La Verne. This time it is in Beaumont and we have had others interested in hosting in Temecula I believe. They go from place to place, most often in S.D. at Dane's house. Many of us drive pretty good distances to make these meets and it's always worth it. Bring whatcha got, frogs, plants, or just come to check it all out. Either way, it's worth it! No cover charge


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was going to bring my 6 point blue aratuas, and my panamanian brown and bronze with me to the meeting. Im having trouble sexing them. They are about 3 years old. I think they are both females. I really want pairs of whatever. So I might be trading or selling them. I also have a proven calling male luec that I will be bringing as well. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

woo around 3 more days till the meet!


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

can't wait for this meeting... gonna be purchasing alot of stuff, especially plants. and hope something bring nice little froggie......


----------



## sandiegoleu (Jun 2, 2009)

i wanted to go, but have to work


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

milez803 said:


> can't wait for this meeting... gonna be purchasing alot of stuff, especially plants. and hope something bring nice little froggie......


What kind of frogs are you looking for, so people know what to bring.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'll be looking for some plants,some nice cheap thumbnails or some pums.let me know what you have and price.cesar m.
if anyone is looking for some nice and rare corals and fish let me know we can trade.
also i got a lepard tortoise for sale or trade.


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

So with my shipment from madagascar coming in next week, I am not in a position to spare time for this weekend's SCADS meeting. 

If any one wants tanks and is locale, let me know and I'll see if I can arrange someone dropping them off for me. 

-jason.p
[email protected]


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

sandiegoleu said:


> i wanted to go, but have to work


Call in sick! Bad case of PDF addiction


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone have java moss for sale? I would like to start cultivating it before I get tads. If you have some available please pm me with price and amount.


----------



## dnxtvet (Nov 28, 2009)

I will be there and can bring a standard imitator pair for $175 (may have some extra females available... I can bring extra adults and can collectively try to sex them... but I think most are females) and an adult female reduced pattern yellow back female $90, smaller reduced pattern unsexed yellowback $45 PM me if interested... I am open to dart trades or tanks for pumilios.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey all! Today is the day. Ill see ya all later tonite! Ill be bringing some Tarapoto froglets witch are 2 weeks oow and eating FF. I will also have some tropical springtails


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

YAY its the day . But whyyyyy the rain.......! 2 hours of driving in the rain sucks. But its worth it! Cant wait to get my new frogs.


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

This message is for Mikembo, I just wanted to verify that you will be bringing those 2 yellowbacks we talked about. I sent you an email but haven't heard back this week. Please email me or reply here!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Iv'e been having problems with PM's going out........ Everything is okay!

Drive safe everyone!!!

-Mike-



shishkabab said:


> This message is for Mikembo, I just wanted to verify that you will be bringing those 2 yellowbacks we talked about. I sent you an email but haven't heard back this week. Please email me or reply here!


----------



## hectik (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't wait for the meeting today!

If anyone has some pillow moss or anything similar to it they can bring, do it! I'm in need of some. lol


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

hectik said:


> Can't wait for the meeting today!
> 
> If anyone has some pillow moss or anything similar to it they can bring, do it! *I'm in need of some*. lol


'Need' is all relative, but if you are as additicted as most seem to be on here, then I can understand you gotta get your fix!

so you found a ride Hectik?

I plan on bringing a few rooted plant cuttings and maybe a couple small clumps of pillow moss from LLL.

I'm looking for unusual plants and 2-3 regular leucs over a few moths old.

I'm near disney if anyone needs a ride out.
I'll probably leave about 330pm and head out east via the 91 to 60 to 10 if you live along the route.

probably won't be online again today.

Chris
714 864 1346


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Mellow and phender have some regular Leucs for sale


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Brian for hosting a great meet, your hospitality was excellent everything was awesome..thanks for the great deal on the imis. It was sure nice meeting everyone. I had a great time.


----------



## casey (Jan 13, 2010)

hey thanx everyone for there time and knowledge.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you Jason for the 2.1 O. Lamasi and the film canisters and leafs. Thank you Brian for the 4 imis. Thank you dane for the bromiliads. And thank you anyone else I bought stuff from. I look forward to seeing you guys at the next meet. Thanks again Brian for hosting it at your house. Awesome frog room and the drive was worth it. Sorry about letting that Lamasi get loose for 1 min haha. Quick little thing.


----------



## oweinpw (Nov 24, 2009)

It was nice meeting everyone! Thanks Brian for a great party!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Got home at 930 and just finished planting at 1140. whoo finally the darts are in their vivs.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their time and knowledge. Thanks Brian for hosting the meet. Can't wait till the next one. Your frog room is awesome. Mike I hope u sold all your yellowbacks . Lol! See u guys next time!

Andre


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their time and knowledge. Thanks Brian for hosting the meet. Can't wait till the next one. Your frog room is awesome. Mike I hope u sold all your yellowbacks . Lol! See u guys next time!

Andre


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

It was a really good meet, the turnout just keeps getting better and better. Thanks to Brian for hosting a great event. I'll post some pics that I took this afternoon.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who came last night. We had a turn out of over 30 people! I hope everyone had a good time, learned a lot and found the frogs and supplies they were looking for. There was an awesome supply of plants here thanks to James and Dane and everyone else who brought cuttings. Other than chasing down the occasional loose frog, I think it went really well! Hope it was worth the drive for everyone, even in the rain! Can't wait til the next meet!


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

Had a great time. Proof that noobs can have fun at these events too. Thanks for the yellowbacks mike, and for hosting Brian. It was totally worth the drive.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

It was well worth the drive to see your amazing collection..can't wait till the next meet.


----------



## hectik (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Brian for hosting and letting me buy some FF cultures. That frog room you have is amazing... So, whens the next meeting? 



Sharkdude said:


> 'Need' is all relative, but if you are as additicted as most seem to be on here, then I can understand you gotta get your fix!
> 
> so you found a ride Hectik?


I got my fix to two bags of moss from Jason at the meeting. lol

...yeah I ended up getting a ride from Steven (milez803)


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks brian for hosting a awesome meeting..it was nice meeting everyone..hope to see you guys at MAX

Milez


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you Brian and Lori for hosting such a fantastic party! You are the consumate hosts!
It was great meeting everyone and learning a little more about frogs. I think its very cool that such a diverse group of people can share a great common hobby and have a good time sharing with everyone form newbs to experts.
Got some very cool new plants. Guess I have to start a new viv for all of them. 
Glad everyone survived the somewhat treacherous long drives in the rain.

Chris


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Had a great time!

The day started off bad(had to work) , but by 6pm I was having a blast. It was great to see a bunch of new faces and even the familiar ones . I wanna thank Brain and Lori for hosting a great meeting. 

Thanks guys,


Sam


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you brian and lori for the great meeting and the fod.

thank you jason for the frogs sure i was i nice trade.

sharkdude thanks for the plants.

brian for the frogs and the plants.

i had a great time thank you guys until next meeting.i hope that is very soon.
i need more frogs.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Some pics of Brian's frogroom:

































Plants, frogs, etc.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Some good pics Dane, thanks! I totally forgot to take pictures. It got a little crowded!


----------



## ASM_rider (Aug 31, 2009)

So bummed i missed this meeting. Hopefully another one will come up soon.


----------



## swiftfrog (Feb 18, 2010)

I sure wish there were more people up in north cal that were willing to do meetings.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

When/Where is the next SCaDS (so Cal) meeting?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

swiftfrog said:


> I sure wish there were more people up in north cal that were willing to do meetings.


We just had a NorCal meeting on January 8th.


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm in the LA area and would like to join the meeting,I'm new to Df and would like to talk to some other's in the hobbie. Send me a Pm


----------

